# Desenfundarme del vestido



## Pepes

Contesto: Llego a casa a las 9 de la mañana, *deseando desenfundarme del vestido*, que me obliga a dar pasos minúsculos.

Non riesco a trovare una traduzione adatta alla parte in grassetto. Opzioni:

-Desiderando sgusciare fuori dal vestito
-Desiderando liberarmi dal vestito
-Desiderando uscire dal vestito

O la classica "desiderando togliermi il vestito". Più che altro, non trovo esempi di utilizzo del verbo desenfundar, oltre a "desefundar el revólver", quindi non ho la più pallida idea di quale sia la traduzione più corretta.


----------



## Neuromante

Si capisci che il vestito li si attaca in modo micidiale, fino il punto che non la lascia nemeno caminare da quanto li viene stretto.

Penso che "sguciare" vada bene, anche se non abbia il senso di "Ma chi lo anda a fare, mettermi questo abito micidiale?"


----------



## Pepes

Neuromante said:


> Si capisce che il vestito le si attacca in modo micidiale, fino al punto in cui non la lascia nemmeno camminare da quanto le va stretto.
> 
> Penso che "sgusciare" vada bene, anche se non ha il senso di "Ma chi me lo fa fare, di mettermi questo abito micidiale?"



Ti ho corretto qualche imperfezione.

Comunque ti ringrazio, ho capito perfettamente il senso! Credo che l'unica opzione sia "sgusciare fuori", secondo me rende abbastanza bene l'idea dell'abito stretto!


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

La palabra "desenfundarme" no es correcta, a menos que se considere un objeto o un arma, quizas quiso decir "desembarazarme de"


----------



## chlapec

PAOLO PISANI said:


> La palabra "desenfundarme" no es correcta, a menos que se considere un objeto o un arma, quizas quiso decir "desembarazarme de"


 
Es metafórico. El vestido sería la funda, y ella se desenfunda a sí misma de dentro del vestido.


Che vi pare anche, come possibilità, ""*estrarmi*" dal vestito"? (fra virgolette, certo)


----------



## Larroja

Metaforico per metaforico, cercherei di ricreare un'immagine inconsueta come lo è in spagnolo, ma baderei anche all'anaforico "deseando desenfundar", che non mi sembra casuale. Tipo: "con la voglia di convogliare fuori dal vestito".


----------



## Geviert

Certamente si tratta di una metafora e va rispetata così com'è. 
Si potrebbe dire, magari giocando un po': _con la voglia di sguarnarmi dal vestito, bramoso di sguarnarmi dal vestito, bramante di sfoderarmi dalle vesti._


----------



## Larroja

Geviert said:


> Certamente si tratta di una metafora e va rispetata così com'è.
> Si potrebbe dire, magari giocando un po': _con la voglia di sguarnarmi dal vestito, bramoso di sguarnarmi dal vestito, bramante di sfoderarmi dalle vesti._



... di sguainare la guaina che avevo addosso?


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> ... di sguainare la guaina che avevo addosso?



perché la guaina? ...di sguainare, di sfoderare "il corpo" che avevo nel vestito.


----------



## Larroja

Geviert said:


> perché la guaina? ...di sguainare, di sfoderare "il corpo" che avevo nel vestito.



Sì, scusa: sguainare _dalla _guaina...


----------



## PAOLO PISANI

Están  bien sus opiniones, es decir: todos tenemos el derecho de faltarnos el respeto nosotros mismos y tratarnos como un objeto.


----------



## Geviert

PAOLO PISANI said:


> Están  bien sus opiniones, es decir: todos tenemos el derecho de faltarnos el respeto nosotros mismos y tratarnos como un objeto.



cuestión de metáforas, anáforas,  símbolos, alusiones, de objetos también si se quiere. No veo la falta de respeto (solo de imaginación eventualmente).


----------



## Massimo_m

Larroja said:


> Metaforico per metaforico, cercherei di ricreare un'immagine inconsueta come lo è in spagnolo, ma baderei anche all'anaforico "deseando desenfundar", che non mi sembra casuale. Tipo: "con la voglia di convogliare fuori dal vestito".



L'osservazione sull'anafora (o forse allitterazione?) presente nel testo da tradurre mi sembra molto acuta e anche la traduzione coglie benissimo nel segno. La condivido pienamente.
Massimo


----------



## Larroja

Massimo_m said:


> L'osservazione sull'anafora (o forse allitterazione?)



Come no? 
Solo che non potevo dire allitterante...


----------



## Neuromante

PAOLO PISANI said:


> Están  bien sus opiniones, es decir: todos tenemos el derecho de faltarnos el respeto nosotros mismos y tratarnos como un objeto.



No hay ninguna falta de respeto (Diría que ni siquiera hay una metáfora)

El traje hace de funda... punto. En ningún sitio se compara el contenido del traje (La persona) con una "cosa".


----------



## Geviert

Larroja said:


> Come no?
> Solo che non potevo dire allitterante...



anaforico o allitterante che sia la forma, è molto be_lla_ _La_rroja, mi piace.


----------



## Massimo_m

Larroja said:


> Come no?
> Solo che non potevo dire allitterante...



E già....


----------

